# Denver Updates!



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Denver came home and within 2 days was landsharking. I thought this wasn't supposed to start until 16 weeks or so. LOL!

Yelping doesn't work because he loves anything that squeaks, so I swear he bites me just to squeak me. LOL. Timeouts work to an extent, but tonight he would NOT settle even though he was overtired, etc etc. None of my tactics that have worked for the last week did a thing. He finally got the zoomies and crashed out for all of about 10 minutes. Then my hubby came into the room and he's all worked up again. LOL. Thank goodness it's 20 minutes until bedtime.

He also started navigating going up the stairs, he tried going down and basically fell on his head (thankfully on the second step only). So now he's cautious about going down the stairs - I hope that holds out for a while longer.

We've been to the vet twice. It looks like we're going to have to remove one of his lower incisors and it's growing straight up into the palate and is starting to create a divot. The one on the other side MIGHT have to be removed - it's corrected a bit since last week, but we are doing a consult with a specialist to see if there's something else we can do (she's done silicon inserts in the past to guide teeth to grow the proper direction). I talked to my breeder and it seems that his sister also has the same thing going on in her mouth. I'm not looking forward to sedation & surgery at such a young age.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Sounds like your have a very energetic puppy! We need pics!

Sorry about the incisor situation. i had no idea that something like that could happen so young and that there were options like that silicons inserts. Interesting.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Apparently there are even things like dog braces (which they wear for only weeks)!! It's crazy. 
Still waiting for the consult to see what our options are. Until then, we continue doing ball therapy to push them outwards.

Pictures! I take waayyy too many and can't pick which ones to post. So here's his newest ones 



http://imgur.com/pNlvr21


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Denver sure is a cutie!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I just got Denver’s license from the city and it is huge!! I’m glad it’s lighter than the one I received for my previous dog, but I do wish they’d make them a bit smaller .. I’ll attach it to his collar and then take a picture. It’s going to look ridiculous on him. Lol. 

So we now have his city license, his microchip tag, and then I’m planning on getting one with our info on it from Tags for Hope. That’s a lot of tags for a little puppy. I’m glad rabies tags aren’t mandatory!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I haven’t posted pictures for a while, so here’s a few new ones!!!

Also, the squirrel toy from outward hound is freaking amazing. He loves that thing with every breath in his body.


----------



## HighlandGlenn (Oct 22, 2019)

What a cutie!

How did the tooth situation turn out? I have heard Havi's can loose baby teeth over a very long period. Our 5 1/2-month-old has all of her adult incisors in now, and our 7 1/2-month-old has all of his adult teeth in. His last lower canine was the hold out but finally did fall out.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

We had the lower removed surgically, but the adults haven’t started coming through yet, so we’re just waiting on that to go back in for a recheck and get exercises to guide the teeth. 

So.. we are checking his mouth pretty often since it should be soon!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I may have requested to go back on the wait list for a spring time puppy. These amazing pups may be addictive.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Glad to hear the first surgery went well. Really cute pics! Love your ticker given Denver's full name!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

ShamaMama said:


> Glad to hear the first surgery went well. Really cute pics! Love your ticker given Denver's full name!


That was why I picked that ticker.. LOL . I'm happy it was noticed :whoo:


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Denver’s stump/squirrel toy has been temporarily removed as he’s decided that it’s a hump-toy :suspicious:

Isn’t he a bit young for that at 5 months? Lol.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Wulfin said:


> Denver's stump/squirrel toy has been temporarily removed as he's decided that it's a hump-toy :suspicious:
> 
> Isn't he a bit young for that at 5 months? Lol.


Molly started humping her toys at a young age also. I gave away all of her stuffed toys of a certain size to her breeder. I have learned what size toys I can keep around everyday that will not get humped. I keep a couple favorites like the squirrel log toy and her lamb chop in the closet and she gets to play with them on special occasions! Lol.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

We are still in the thick of adolescence. He chews everything and anything. He no longer has any baby teeth but have a few more adult ones to come in. I’m still waiting for him to come home in the middle of the night with tattoos and piercings. 

He’s started lifting his leg to pee and mark outside and his aim is hilariously atrocious. The first time he fell over from lifting his leg too high. Such a hilarious boy wants to pretend he’s bigger than he is 

Then this morning he marked the corner of my bed. Well, he tried to, missed by the look of the pee spots and dry bed. So cleaned and sprayed with natures miracle. He’s also lost run of the house, which he has enjoyed the last 2 months. Back to being confined to the same room as I am in. I mean, I would have understood it a little if he peed on the Christmas tree, but no - he tried our bed. 

Only 6 more months til neuter. Lolol.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> We are still in the thick of adolescence. He chews everything and anything. He no longer has any baby teeth but have a few more adult ones to come in. I'm still waiting for him to come home in the middle of the night with tattoos and piercings.
> 
> He's started lifting his leg to pee and mark outside and his aim is hilariously atrocious. The first time he fell over from lifting his leg too high. Such a hilarious boy wants to pretend he's bigger than he is
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm sorry, but... LOL!!! He DEFINITELY sounds like a character!!!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

krandall said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, but... LOL!!! He DEFINITELY sounds like a character!!!


He really is!! He keeps us laughing . Which is good in his current phase. Lol


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I love that he fell over lifting his leg! I can just imagine the surprised expression on his face :surprise: When ours first started trying to lift one leg his little body shook with the effort and concentration. I think he was trying not to tip over! He doesn’t lift his leg very often now but he still marks, just thankfully outside.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I've learned Girl Dogs Mark, too, to my amusement.

I've been surprised at how often my 1-year 10-month old female Marks when I take her for walks outside of our yard. Patti is reliably indoor-housebroken to a potty tray but now mostly Does Her Job outside. We have a fenced yard and a doggie door so she can go outside at her own discretion.

However, I took her to Petco on a leash and she was very interested in all the potty smells around the store and ended up peeing on the floor! around a trash can area, that looked like a favorite place for male dogs to Hike their legs. I was SUPER Surprised Patti peed on the floor. Previously, I'd always put her in a cart and hadn't let her run around the place. 

One morning my daughter went with me to Dog Walk and took her 7-year-old female Golden-doodle, who also did some Marking. I walk around a golf course in the mornings before golfers are out, so there's plenty of room to squat and pee. Fortunately, Girl Dogs Squat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> I've learned Girl Dogs Mark, too, to my amusement.
> 
> I've been surprised at how often my 1-year 10-month old female Marks when I take her for walks outside of our yard. Patti is reliably indoor-housebroken to a potty tray but now mostly Does Her Job outside. We have a fenced yard and a doggie door so she can go outside at her own discretion.
> 
> ...


I can't let Panda (who is not spayed) on the floor at her breeder's house without "pants" on... Just too many hormones there. Although she is completely hourse trained other places, she will mark there!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

@Kendrall ... WELL! Patti will be riding in a Cart at Petco from now on. Patti was Spayed after her first Heat and started Marking when she was in Heat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> @Kendrall ... WELL! Patti will be riding in a Cart at Petco from now on. Patti was Spayed after her first Heat and started Marking when she was in Heat.


LOL! FORTUNATELY, Panda hasn't done it in any public place. I just think the hormone levels when there are actually breeding dogs and other intact males and females around is enough to make her want a "piece of the action"! LOL!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> LOL! FORTUNATELY, Panda hasn't done it in any public place. I just think the hormone levels when there are actually breeding dogs and other intact males and females around is enough to make her want a "piece of the action"! LOL!


Your probably right. Patti was very enthusiastic about her walk through Petco. Fortunately, Petco has a sign next to paper towels and a trash bin that's says: *It's OK if Your Dog Pees on the Floor*


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

LOL, You’re lucky. Denver hiked his leg in pet land and I had to notify a worker. I would have preferred to just clean it and slink out unnoticed. Lolol. He tried again twice in the house, but will stop if I just “ah ah!”, but obviously I would prefer he stops. Both times he was looking out the front window, then ran to the other side of the room to mark (without sniffing), so something out there is triggering him. But I didn’t see anything out there either time.... (from time to time we have jackrabbits, cats, bobcats and coyotes around..)


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Oliver has never marked in the house, but tries to at the park (keep him away from playground equipment), and at Petco (a one time embarrassing experience). He doesn’t pee or mark in the house. It’s poop we’re having a slight regression on. But I guess places where other dogs have been is fair game. I don’t have a lot of friends who have dogs (unfortunately) so I’m not bringing him to homes with other dogs (wondering if he’d Mark there or know he’s in a house. He didn’t mark or pee in the beach house we rented this summer and it was dog friendly though well cleaned.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Melissa Woods said:


> Oliver has never marked in the house, but tries to at the park (keep him away from playground equipment), and at Petco (a one time embarrassing experience). He doesn't pee or mark in the house. It's poop we're having a slight regression on. But I guess places where other dogs have been is fair game. I don't have a lot of friends who have dogs (unfortunately) so I'm not bringing him to homes with other dogs (wondering if he'd Mark there or know he's in a house. He didn't mark or pee in the beach house we rented this summer and it was dog friendly though well cleaned.


LOL!! :grin2: Even though it's OK with Petco for my dog to pee on their floor - it's not OK with me. I was SHOCKED! because I had Patti on a short leash and never imagined her doing that.

I HAD a unique area-rug designed by my late sister that her dog had peed on. Even though I had it cleaned and humans could not smell any doggie odor, my daughter's Golden-doodle noticed and wanted to use it as her potty rug. I worried about Patti, but she never did anything on that rug other than sniff around and play on it. I got rid of the rug because of the Golden-doodle.

*PET HOTELS:* Recently we stayed at a Pet Hotel and Patti didn't Mark or even act act interested in Marking in the room, but she LOVED! sniffing around. Patti's still pretty young and at night I put a harness and leash on her, keeping her in bed with me. OTOH - Outside the hotel that was Marker's Paradise, poles, wall corners and Fire Hydrants all had that - Come To Me Smell.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I was TERRIFIED the last time we stayed at a dog friendly hotel with ours, and he was at least a year and a half! He was just so excited, sniffing every last corner, and he was so happy, but the constant sniffing sure made me nervous. Fortunately since the beds were high and extra squishy, if I put him up on the bed he would sort of balance on the edge and wait to be helped down, so at least he wasn’t roaming around the room the whole time. No accidents, but there was sort of a mini music festival while we were there and a lot of families had their dogs out there with them. That did NOT work out for us! The minute we walked through the entrance he was desperate to sniff and introduce himself to every dog there, and invite them all to play chase.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I was TERRIFIED the last time we stayed at a dog friendly hotel with ours, and he was at least a year and a half! He was just so excited, sniffing every last corner, and he was so happy, but the constant sniffing sure made me nervous. Fortunately since the beds were high and extra squishy, if I put him up on the bed he would sort of balance on the edge and wait to be helped down, so at least he wasn't roaming around the room the whole time. No accidents, but there was sort of a mini music festival while we were there and a lot of families had their dogs out there with them. That did NOT work out for us! The minute we walked through the entrance he was desperate to sniff and introduce himself to every dog there, and invite them all to play chase.


I *hate! *staying at motels/hotels so much we purchased a RV and used it when we traveled and for out-of-state visits to see our son for 10-years. Due to large size, age of the RV and our own age, we sold the Rig last year. We've been tempted to replace the Rig with something smaller. They make nice second bedrooms when you have a visitor and are great traveling with a pet. I loved the people we met at RV parks. Now when traveling we are forced into staying a hotels that allow pets, if we take Patti along. Fortunately, La Quinta Inn does a pretty good job of providing nice rooms and pet areas were they allow pets.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Your probably right. Patti was very enthusiastic about her walk through Petco. Fortunately, Petco has a sign next to paper towels and a trash bin that's says: *It's OK if Your Dog Pees on the Floor*


LOL!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> I *hate! *staying at motels/hotels so much we purchased a RV and used it when we traveled and for out-of-state visits to see our son for 10-years. Due to large size, age of the RV and our own age, we sold the Rig last year. We've been tempted to replace the Rig with something smaller. They make nice second bedrooms when you have a visitor and are great traveling with a pet. I loved the people we met at RV parks. Now when traveling we are forced into staying a hotels that allow pets, if we take Patti along. Fortunately, La Quinta Inn does a pretty good job of providing nice rooms and pet areas were they allow pets.


We LOVE traveling with our travel trailer and our dogs! Even though ours are well potty trained, and good in hotel rooms, logistically, its just hard, even if you find a hotel willing to let you BRING three dogs. (even little ones!) Panda is showing next weekend, and she and I are having a "girls' weekend, just the two of us in the hotel, and that will be fun. I'll just bring her UgoDog and an extra sheet to throw over the bed, and we will have PLENTY of cuddle time! 

But when we are on vacation in the summer? It's RV all the way!


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

We have 6 kids, so I rent a dog friendly house when we vacation lol.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Waking up to -32C (-26F) has all our hair standing on end a bit... 

The air is SO dry so the static is insane right now. So between that and the bedhead, it's hilarious. I'll be brushing him shortly with something to hopefully help with the static


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Wulfin said:


> Waking up to -32C (-26F) has all our hair standing on end a bit...
> 
> The air is SO dry so the static is insane right now. So between that and the bedhead, it's hilarious. I'll be brushing him shortly with something to hopefully help with the static


I always have 3 humidifiers going in various places in the home. I think it's important, especially at night.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

We have a humidifier attached to our furnace, plus fish tanks and it’s just crazy this week!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, man! I feel for you!!! We live in New Englad, and that is quite far enough north for me!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Well it wasn't cold when I took this picture. Willow had been rubbing herself on the side of the sofa in our RV. Then this youTube video made the rounds a few years ago.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Oh my gosh.. those are CRAZY!!!

Sadly, Denver is at the groomers at we speak and will be really short when we get him back. Blowing his puppy coat proved too much for me .. so my groomer is both really mad at me for not asking her for a brush out when the matting started.. and she’s gonna see if she can get away with short as opposed to shaved. 

But I have a feeling I’ll get him back shaved which will get me through puppy coat for a while.. but it’s also -35/-40 out. I feel so bad for him and feel like I’ve failed him . I’ll be re-growing him out though. I‘m gonna miss his coat


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Well it wasn't cold when I took this picture. Willow had been rubbing herself on the side of the sofa in our RV. Then this youTube video made the rounds a few years ago. CuteWinFail: Static Dog - YouTube


*:bolt:HYSTERICAL!!:bolt:*


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG...that is just crazy! 🤣


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Let's see a picture of Denver's new look ... His hair will grow back ...


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Big head, itty bitty body!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

He looks very soft! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

He looks super cute! It is impossible for a Havanese not to look cute no matter what length their hair is. It probably feels different to him. He is looking at you like what happened here!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Denver looks so cute!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

When you take your 7 month old puppy outside and he pees. Then bring him in, put him on an umbilical leash and sit on the couch and he immediately hikes his leg to mark on a couch cushion that was leaning against the couch. Interrupted and took him back outside, but this is really making me question my life choices.

...and then he came in and started getting frisky with his skinniez. My patience will be tried today, I think.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Wulfin said:


> When you take your 7 month old puppy outside and he pees. Then bring him in, put him on an umbilical leash and sit on the couch and he immediately hikes his leg to mark on a couch cushion that was leaning against the couch. Interrupted and took him back outside, but this is really making me question my life choices.
> 
> ...and then he came in and started getting frisky with his skinniez. My patience will be tried today, I think.


I was just wondering...did Denver do this before he reached adolescence? Or is this marking behavior due to reaching puberty? As far as humping things, my neutered yorkie still does this occasionally with his toys. Could it also be since it it so cold there that Denver did not relieve himself completely before coming in?


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

mudpuppymama said:


> I was just wondering...did Denver do this before he reached adolescence? Or is this marking behavior due to reaching puberty? As far as humping things, my neutered yorkie still does this occasionally with his toys. Could it also be since it it so cold there that Denver did not relieve himself completely before coming in?


No, it's nice and warm now (we had a 35 degree price jump and is now above the freezing mark).
It's 100% since he hit puberty. He was peepad trained and completely reliable in the house until about 3 weeks ago. Then BOOM! I have some belly bands coming today, so while we work on the behaviour, my house will stay clean. Sigh.

The humping is dealable. The peeing is not. Which is why we're back to basics with taking him outside every 30 minutes, umbilical leash, etc. But it's sooo frustrating - in the last 4 days he hadn't marked in the house because of our diligence - then twice today (and nothing different today either)  Pulling my hair out for sure. The good thing is he never marks in the same place twice - so at least my cleaning works. LOL.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Oh man I’m sorry about the marking. We never had it in the house but he totally did it at this trainer’s and once at petco. The trainer one was particularly embarrassing. 😞


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

The belly bands came in and now I feel less stressed though it’s just a tool while we work in the behaviour. So far he hasn’t tried to mark either. So that’s good. 

He is not a fan of the band though. He keeps trying to take it off.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

@Wulfin ... are you going to have Denver neutered? Neutering helps stop the marking if done young enough. However, Denver's problem at this time is he's not housebroken yet and 7-months is probably too soon to expect it. While some dogs are quickly trained, most Havanese are not. _((I'm aware there are those that don't believe in neutering/spaying their male or female dogs and say their dogs were trained at 3 months.))_

*Back to the Basics:* I would set up the ex-pen with a potty tray, confine him there unless you have him tethered to you or in a confined room area where you have eyes on him. Every time he pees on the potty tray or outside, give him a Treat and Praise like crazy.

Toys dogs are typically harder to housebreak than large dogs. Male dogs tend to be harder to housebreak than females. I have a female Havanese who will be 2-years-old the first of March and I did indoor-potty training, which is quicker and easier than training one to go outside. However, it wasn't until Patti was 10 months old and after two months of her not having an accident in the house that I trusted her enough that I began removing gates set up around the house to keep her confined to areas of the house. Even then she was only allowed limited access and someone was always with her. She was 12-months-old when I took down the ex-pen.

At 11-months Patti went into Heat and was Marking everything she could outside and even squatted in the house a couple of times. I put her back on a leash in the house during that time or in the ex-pen. She was Humping everything and everyone in sight. She was driving the family crazy with all her Humping.

Around 14 months I had her spayed. Patti has a long snake she loved to hump ... I finally got rid of the snake a few months ago. She still occasionally Humps a pillow or toy.

I'll add ... at 7-months I would have seriously considered re-homing Patti if I'd had a family member who could have taken her. Dealing with a puppy is very Stressful. I definitely thought I had made a huge mistake. Now that Patti has matured we are *Crazy in Love*. *HOWEVER ... I WOULD NOT DO IT AGAIN.* :grin2:


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

He’ll be neutered at 12 months. I’ll probably set the appointment for his birthday 

We have gone back to basics, but he’s still driving me crazy. Lol. We are already doing what you recommend. Just frustrated


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Wulfin said:


> He'll be neutered at 12 months. I'll probably set the appointment for his birthday
> 
> We have gone back to basics, but he's still driving me crazy. Lol. We are already doing what you recommend. Just frustrated


Before we brought home an 8-week-old, 3.5lb Havanese puppy, my husband and I previously had five dogs, I grew up with a number of dogs, so I thought I was a seasoned dog owner who would have no problem with a puppy. The last dog we had was 17-years old when she died and we didn't get another dog for almost 20-years after her passing because we didn't want to be tied down. Therefore, looking back it was about 37-years since we had dealt with a puppy. Not only had it been a l-o-n-g time since we experienced a puppy but we were older and much more particular than we were in our much younger years.

Before adopting Patti I spent two years researching dog breeds and learning how to raise a puppy. Not only was the puppy expensive but we spent double or more than that acquiring all the paraphernalia needed to bring her home. I thought I was ready and prepared ... BUT BOY ... was I WRONG.

We live in an intergeneration home with our daughter and two grandsons. EVERYONE eventually become not only FRUSTRATED but ANNOYED because caring for a puppy is a 24/7 job for months!!! At one point our grandsons ate dinner, sitting with their feet in the chair during the Puppy Bitting Stage. :Cry: Or, they would take their dinner into their rooms and avoid the Kitchen-Family area. Puppies are like two-year olds...it's a good thing their so cute.

But ...our perseverance in litter-box indoor housebreaking along with Good Manner training Paid Off. We now have a dog that is reliably housebroken, who _does-her-job_ outdoors the majority of the time but when it's not convenient knows where "her bathroom" is located in the house. Like all Havanese Patti is a Clown whose not only funny and entertaining but Loving.

The only way I made it through that awful puppy-stage period was from the good advice I received on this forum. Much of it came from Karen but a number of many others offered not only support but advice on how to get through the stressful puppy stage. :help:

Patience and Consistent Training is a MUST! And as Karen has said, "it takes as long as it takes." :clap2:


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I’ve pretty much already decided that Karen should move in with us and impart all her wisdom for a few months . I just haven’t suggested it to her yet. LOL!!

(mostly in regards to grooming, even though I let my CPDT-KA certification lapse, the knowledge is still there.. mostly.. lol)


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

It was a tough month, but it has been just over 2 weeks since he last marked in the house. Gotta stay diligent though and not get lax, but I’m feeling much better about it!!

I am also now broke as I bought some CC grooming tools and can’t wait to use them!! I should have them in my hands tomorrow.

We had some good snuggle time after work being busy and Denver is starting to get more snuggly. I took the picture that is now my avatar as he was being super cute and lovey.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Got my CC combs and I'm already in love with them 
I got the #5 buttercomb and the feet/face comb. The buttercomb's teeth are more spread than the comb I got from my groomer and it seems to slide through a lot more. Did a full combing and the amount of hair that came out was surprising (yay for blowing coat).

I'm kind of grumpy, though, because when I emailed the pet supplier I asked for a wood pinbrush, and when they sent me the quote I didn't look close enough to notice that they missed that. So I have to email them to put another order and and hopefully I should have that next week sometime. I currently use a slicker and just think that the pinbrush will be better for him. The slicker doesn't seem to do a whole lot. They did send a thank you dog toy that Denver is in love with as well


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Someone stop me (please don’t...). I may be adding a second hav to our family soonish.... lol


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Wulfin said:


> Someone stop me (please don't...). I may be adding a second hav to our family soonish.... lol


Sounds like you have got the "fever"! Easily caught once you have one of the furry little beasts.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Yup. And Denver needs a little brother... because yes... I have agreed to take a male show prospect if the temperament matches us and Denver. 
Take home date is in May if all goes well!
@krandall - please move in with me and impart to me all your wisdom? LOL


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

The boys...


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

After my first child, I was in LOVE and thought we need another one of these. Not too long afterwards we had another. Typical of young mother's chatting with friends who had only one child, the one child mothers would Complain about how exhausted they were.

I said, I use to think the first child was a lot of work, too. 

They replied, what changed your mind?

I said, The Second One. 

:wink2:


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

So so so true!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I am so tempted to get another dog but I just don't know how I could provide all the attention two would need. Oh but it is soooooo tempting!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> Yup. And Denver needs a little brother... because yes... I have agreed to take a male show prospect if the temperament matches us and Denver.
> Take home date is in May if all goes well!
> @krandall - please move in with me and impart to me all your wisdom? LOL


LOL!

All I can tell you is that two is a lot more work and a TON more fun! You'll love it!!!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

As long as the work is outweighed by the fun!! I really can’t wait to invite a new puppy in 

The show ring circuit will be new for us as well, so that adds to the work.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> As long as the work is outweighed by the fun!! I really can't wait to invite a new puppy in
> 
> The show ring circuit will be new for us as well, so that adds to the work.


I'm not sure if I'd want to do it all the time, But I have to admit, it was a fun ride with Panda! 

I just signed her up for UKC so that I can show her in that venue too. I THOUGHT I was l was all done showing her in AKC, but I told her breeder that I will show her as a special in her club show in April. It's a small club, and it will be a small show. It is very unlikely that she will win anything, but it IS the show where she won her first point as a puppy, so it will be fun to do it with her!


----------

